# minimizing robbing



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

I only have seven hives, but have done it after noticing robbing, and it did work.


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

I leave lids off till your done and ready to leave the yard. Dont know why, always grew up doin that it doesnt change much of anything they will still rob off the truck pretty bad


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I've tried it but I can't say it worked well for me. The biggest yard only has 6 hives, so it's a small operation. I found the bees very defensive after the hives were left open. I've resorted to working the bees very early in the morning or at the very end of the day during the dearth. I find in my area where I live on the Eastside of the Rockies as soon as the sun drops behind the mountains the bees head home quick as the temps drop. It's usually the last hour of the day that works best for me. I only do this if I'm seeing robbers around the hives. It's worth a try and see how it works in your operation. I've gated all my hives down with screens to one bee in one bee out in the yards where I've had active robbing occurring and this has worked well. This was Michael Bush's suggestion and it worked for me.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

It works in varying degrees depending on how many other hives may be in the vicinity. It is interesting to watch hives go from the offense to the defense in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

HeritageHoney said:


> I heard from an oldtimer that when he was running hives commercially, the first thing they would do when arriving at a yard was to take covers off all hives and leave them off until they were dond working and ready to leave. He said it would force the stronger hives to stay home and guard rather than jumping on the weaker ones--makes sense. Anyone use this method?


I have heard of exactly the same thing, and this beekeeper would do this pulling honey late in the season. Said it kept the hives from robbing. Well I tried it and did not see any difference in robbing other than the bees targeting the hives with broken honey on top of the frames! lol


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

We changed to enclosed trucks(not migratory) in the '70's for this very reason. In the fall the back door get shut after each super is loaded. In the beginning of the yard, we can ussually blow a row, but by the end, that is too many waiting to be blown. 

crazy Roland


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The bee behavior that he is taking advantage of is that when the cover is off they start nasonoving and the returning foragers just stay until the hive decides what to do next. It's an instinct to recover from a disruption of the hive. Since all the foragers are staying home they don't start robbing each other. But what if the robbers are from the nearby woods?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Michael Bush said:


> But what if the robbers are from the nearby woods?


Or from the bee yard across the road that got moved in. I look at removing lids ahead of you or leaving lids off behind you as more of a "last ditch" effort. Far better to plan how to minimize robbing problems before you begin the day. Roland's plan is a good one, we always bring extra honey pallets with us for protection from robbers, dust and/or that unexpected rain cloud that can pop up. It's also helpful to top a stack of honey off with boxes that don't have broken and exposed burr comb. We started carrying a couple of these as well.
http://www.mannlakeltd.com/mm5/merc...lake&Screen=SRCH&sType=1&Search=Pallet+covers
If things really begin to get out of hand, assess just how important it is to finish the yard at this time. No shame in cutting and running if good beekeeping dictates it.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Later in the year we use the 20 min rule, they find us in 20, we better be out in another 20. Nothing motivates a work staff more than robbing bees!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

BTW, this behavior is also useful when you want to move a hive. Leave the lid off for about 20 minutes and most of the bees will be home for the move...


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Mann lake sells the pallet tarps for six or four way honey pallets. Stops robbing, dust and rain! I guess you could take the lids off of the neighbors hives first to get your bees robbing there first! Hahaha


----------



## acbz (Sep 8, 2009)

babybee said:


> Mann lake sells the pallet tarps for six or four way honey pallets. Stops robbing, dust and rain! I guess you could take the lids off of the neighbors hives first to get your bees robbing there first! Hahaha


I love the pallet tarps. Use them every time I go out to rob and always keep a couple in the truck when putting on supers. Great for keeping rain out if a storm pops up.


----------



## Smoke'm (Feb 25, 2012)

We have our bees on four way pallets. We put a lot of new ones into operation this year and culled out the old ones that where odd sized. Entrance reducers used to be nailed on the front. Now we pry up the boxes and slide in a left over piece of plywood which moves the entrance off to the side of the front. The bees are confused enough that it gives us a big enough window to strip a yard and not have robbing get started. Joe Walsh's song runs through my head as I do it " Its hard to leave when you can't find the door"


----------



## Makin' Honey (Sep 13, 2010)

I have used the lids off trick many times and it works from okay to well depending on the day to take off honey. Requeening and making nucs while the bees are robbing I don't like the lids off trick, the bees are nervous and run a good bit making the queens hard to find. I like better working inside a screened area. I have made a simple screened 'hut' that two men could lift with ease and just set it over the pallet of bees and work away. There is lots of other bees smelling outside the screen but it never gets out of hand. I have also used a frame work and my bee net. And I have used a mosquito tent for your picnic table in the back yard. It is very poor because every hive has to be carried in one at a time. Victor H


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

"Now we pry up the boxes and slide in a left over piece of plywood which moves the entrance off to the side of the front. "

Smoke'm, PERHAPS A PICTURE WOULD EXPLAIN THIS BETTER


----------

